# Grafikkarte für ITX System



## TrapperFrank (18. Juli 2015)

*Grafikkarte für ITX System*

Hallo,

ich habe ein kleines ITX System und möchte dort gerne eine Grafikkarte nachrüsten um ein paar Spiele vernünftig in 1920x1080 spielen zu können. Spiele wie Cities Skylines, Wasteland 2 und später auch Fallout 4.

Aktuell vorhanden:

Mainboard: ASRock H97M-ITX/ac
Speicher: 16GB DDR3 Corsair Vengeance Low Profile
Netzteil: Silverstone ST60F.PB Modular
CPU: Intel Core i5-4590s
Sonstiges: SSD 2,5", HDD 3,5", Cooltek Jonbo C2 Gehäuse

Aufgrund des ITX Formfaktors sollte die Grafikkarte nicht länger als 210mm sein und so wenig warm wie notwendig werden. Gehäuselüftung (PWM) mit direktem Ventilator auf GraKa ist aber verbaut.

Gefunden haben ich bisher nur wenige Karten, bin aber auch bei denen nicht ganz schlüssig welche am sinnvolsten ist.

Sapphire Radeon R9 380 Compact ITX 2GB
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 960 OC ITX 2GB
EVGA GeForce GTX 960 SuperClocked ACX 4GB
Asus GeForce GTX 970 4GB (eigentlich zu teuer, nur wenn sich der Mehrpreis lohnen würde)

Danke für Eure Mithilfe.


----------



## svd (18. Juli 2015)

Was für eine Grafikkarte hast du denn aktuell verbaut? Ist eine neue Pixelschleuder sehr dringend notwendig?

In den kommenden Wochen (man munkelt im August) soll nämlich AMDs "R9 Nano" veröffentlicht bzw konkretisiert werden. Gerade für ITX Systeme soll diese interessant werden,
weil ja, bei 18cm Länge und einer Leistungsaufnahme von 175W, ein bedeutent höhere Leistung als eine "R9 290X" versprochen wird.

Gut, versprechen kann man ja viel. Sollte dies jedoch zutreffen, wäre die Nano der GTX970 aber überlegen. Bliebe natürlich die Preis-Frage...

Aber zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt ist die ASUS 970 Mini das Non-plus-ultra für "echte" ITX Gehäuse. (Mir ist sie aber auch noch zu teuer. Unter 300 wäre nett.)

Wenn es günstiger sein soll, würde ich aber, gerade bei ITX Systemen, zu Nvidia greifen.Einfach deswegen, weil deren Chips momentan kühler bleiben. Also zu einer GTX960.
Und anstatt zB der 4GB EVGA, würde ich die ASUS ITX Version der 960 bevorzugen. Des Kühlkonzepts wegen, wo die heiße Abluft gleich aus dem Gehäuse geblasen wird.
Die anderen Kühler lassen da einfach zuviel Abluft ins Gehäuseinnere, wodurch ja zB auch der CPU Kühler an Wirkungsgrad verlöre, etc.


----------



## TrapperFrank (18. Juli 2015)

svd schrieb:


> Was für eine Grafikkarte hast du denn aktuell verbaut? Ist eine neue Pixelschleuder sehr dringend notwendig?



Aktuell nur onChip, Intel 4600 von der CPU.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Juli 2015)

Da die R9 380 an sich nicht besser als die GTX 960 ist, du aber für die Mini-Version mehr zahlst als zB für die mini-Version von Gigabyte, geht der Tipp klar zur GTX 960. Wenn du natürlich "Ultra"-Details spielen willst, müsste halt die GTX 970 her, da ist halt die Frage, ob es Dir den Aufpreis wert ist. "laufen" werden alle modernen Games auch mit der GTX 960, weil die im Kern ja auch für Spielekonsolen laufen müssen und daher keine superstarke Karte nötig ist. Bei vielen Games wird eine GTX 960 auch für "hohe" Details gut reichen.


----------



## svd (18. Juli 2015)

Würde ich auch sagen. Die ASUS GTX960 Mini wäre wohl die optimale Wahl. 

Diese könnte zwar einen Tick lauter sein, als zB ein Gigabyte ITX Modell, ich würde ihr aber, eben der Abluft wegen, dennoch den Vorzug geben.
Auch sollte die Kartenrückseite, was im ITX Gehäuse auch nicht unwichtig ist, vergleichsweise kühler bleiben, als bei AMD GPUs.

Die 2GB VRAM dieser 960 erweisen sich, in Spielen wie "Watch_Dogs" zwar schon als bremsend, aber in Skyrim @FullHD schlägt sich die 960 sehr gut.
"Fallout 4" basiert noch immer auf der "Creation Engine", auch wenn mit Sicherheit aufgebohrt. 
(Aber selbst wenn die Leistung dadurch auf die Hälfte einbräche, spielstest du, durchschnittlich, noch immer im 40er Bereich.)


----------



## Dragnir (18. Juli 2015)

Ich würde evtl. auch noch die R9 Nano abwarten, TDP 175W und soll leistungstechnisch zwischen der 390 und der Fury liegen.


----------



## TrapperFrank (18. Juli 2015)

Danke für Eure Meinungen, ich werde dann noch den August abwarten und schauen was die R9 Nano kann und was Sie kostet, wenn das nicht interessant ist wirds wohl die Asus GTX 960 Mini.


----------

